# Few of my fish portraits



## Kubalik (May 24, 2008)

I was inspired by the photos presented by AQUASAUR, so got myself a macro lens and these are my first shots with it.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice! Very good start! Try to look into light a bit more to get more to the quality of aquasaur


----------



## Kubalik (May 24, 2008)

yup, it's all about light and composition I guess


----------



## Kubalik (May 24, 2008)

few shots from my shrimp tank:


----------



## Jonnywhoop (Nov 24, 2012)

great shots!


----------

